# I have 2 questions to ask



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 19, 2021)

First one is this foxtail or hermie? Took bad advice and lowered the light to low raised it high as I can get it which is 26-30 from the top of my bud
2nd one is this bud rot? It’s the only bud I see with this color.

Thank you in advance


----------



## pute (Sep 19, 2021)

Still shots are better than videos...foxtail


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 19, 2021)

pute said:


> Still shots are better than videos...foxtail


Your right sorry about that


----------



## pute (Sep 19, 2021)

Looks like a nice healthy plant


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 19, 2021)

pute said:


> Looks like a nice healthy plant


Thank you I have 5 others this one smallest cause bad advice I learned a lot from my first.


----------



## pute (Sep 19, 2021)

Best way to learn has always been to do it.


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 19, 2021)

pute said:


> Best way to learn has always been to do it.


Your absolutely right


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

They look fine Good Job
The Fox tailing comes with some strains, but could be from being to close to light caused by heat


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> They look fine Good Job
> The Fox tailing comes with some strains, but could be from being to close to light caused by heat


Thank you I raised the light higher I see the long pistils she grew now going orange past few days


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 19, 2021)

Foxtails can be a good thing and your plant looks fine.

Both of them look ok and it looks like you will be having a harvest party soon.

If you want to send me a generous sample of those two plants I would be glad to provide you with a professional smoke report complete with a signed photo of moi and all at no extra charge.


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 19, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Foxtails can be a good thing and your plant looks fine.
> 
> Both of them look ok and it looks like you will be having a harvest party soon.
> 
> If you want to send me a generous sample of those two plants I would be glad to provide you with a professional smoke report complete with a signed photo of moi and all at no extra charge.


Thanks man lol 7 plants I hope I make it to harvest with all 7 pushing my luck by planting an auto 70days before harvest


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 19, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Foxtails can be a good thing and your plant looks fine.
> 
> Both of them look ok and it looks like you will be having a harvest party soon.
> 
> If you want to send me a generous sample of those two plants I would be glad to provide you with a professional smoke report complete with a signed photo of moi and all at no extra charge.


And lol that’s what I got my girl for my grow is for her but thanks.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 19, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> Thanks man lol 7 plants I hope I make it to harvest with all 7 pushing my luck by planting an auto 70days before harvest




are you bragging or complaining?



wanna see a photo of Rostermans gf?




(shhhhhh , I been banging her like a sore toe hitting every piece of furniture in her house)


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 19, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> are you bragging or complaining?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Complaining I started with 3 photos added one auto after another after every month I’m just hoping trichomes are on point when cut time comes because I only got one drying net not hanging buds


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 19, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> Complaining I started with 3 photos added one auto after another after every month I’m just hoping trichomes are on point when cut time comes because I only got one drying net not hanging buds




get that Radio Shack microscope out and check out those trichomes to be sure....but hey , you knew that

here is to a happy harvest

cheers
big


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 19, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> get that Radio Shack microscope out and check out those trichomes to be sure....but hey , you knew that
> 
> here is to a happy harvest
> 
> ...


Yes ironically I bought it as I bought everything together they are showing clear milky on some some milky little amber


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 19, 2021)

What kind of fragrance are they putting off and what strandivars are they?


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 19, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> What kind of fragrance are they putting off and what strandivars are they?


White widow smells gassy runtz smells earthy I have 3 blu berries one smells like  and earthy one smells like blu berry pancakes on smells like regular blu berries sour stompers x 2 smells like a fruity gasoline I hope they smell   different after I dry and cure


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> are you bragging or complaining?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Chlamydia spreader I dumped her*


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> *Chlamydia spreader I dumped her*


Lmao sorry to hear man


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 19, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> Lmao sorry to hear man


I know people were asking why did you throw out a perfectly good white woman


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Sep 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I know people were asking why did you throw out a perfectly good white woman


Lmao more fishes in the sea I’m fine with mine gamer stoner listens to rock hard rock metal couldn’t ask for another


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 20, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> *Chlamydia spreader I dumped her*





hey man , VD is nothing to clap about


----------

